# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Tables for determining your caloric intake

## Tobey

Table 6.1 Calories per pound

Activity Rating Men Women 

Sedentary--Limited activity 13.0 12.0

Moderate Physical Activity 15.0 13.5 

Hard Labor - Strenuous physical effort 17.0 15.0 

* Pregnant or lactating women add 3 calories to these values

__________________________________________________ __

Table 6.2


Activity* Cal/lb/min**

Aerobelt Excerise

Aero-belt Jogging/6 mph = 0.098

Aero-belt Step-aerobics/ 8" = 0.105

Aero-belt Walking/4 mph = 0.073

Aerobics
Moderate = 0.065
High Impact = 0.095
Step- Aerobics = 0.070 


Archery = 0.030

Badminton 
Recreational = 0.038
Competition = 0.065

Baseball = 0.031

Basket Ball
Moderate = 0.046
Competition = 0.063

Bowling = 0.030

Calistghenics = 0.033

Cycling (level)
5.5mph = 0.033
10.0mph = 0.050
13.0mph = 0.071

Dance 
Moderate = 0.030
Vigorous = 0.055

Golf = 0.030

Gymnastics
Light = 0.030
Heavy = 0.056

Handball = 0.064
Hiking = 0.040

Judo/Karate = 0.086

Racqueball = 0.065
Rope Jumping = 0.060

Rowing (vigorous) = 0.090

Running
11.0 min/mile = 0.070
8.5 min/mile = 0.090
7.0 min/mile = 0.102
6.0 min/mile = 0.114

Deep Water*** = 0.100

Skateing (moderate) = 0.038

Sking
Downhill = 0.060
Level(5mph) = 0.078

Soccer = 0.059

Stair Master 
Moderate = 0.070
Vigorous = 0.090

Stationary Cycling
Modera = 0.055
Vigorous = 0.070

Strength Training = 0.050
Swimming (crawl) 
20yds/min = 0.031
25 yds/min = 0.040
45 yds/min = 0.057
50 yds/min = 0.070

Table Tennis = 0.030

Tennis
Moderate = 0.045
Competition = 0.064

Volleyball = 0.030

Walking
4.5 mph = 0.045

In a shallow pool

Water Aerobics
Moderate = 0.050
Vigorous = 0.070
Wrestling = 0.085 

* Values are only for the actual time engaged in the activity

** Cal/lb/min = calories per pound of body weight per minute of activity 

*** Treading Water

Information taken from Fitness & Wellness
Author Werner W.K.Hoeger
Sharon A Hoeger 

Good luck with your calculations.
Tobey

----------


## Tobey

Had to Bump this up next to the first part.
IC

----------


## Tobey

Had to bump this part up as well for Cremator.

Ok,OK, I admit, I'm to lazy to type it all out again!
IC

----------


## MarkyMark

Once again a unselfish task of writers cramp .... Thanks bro.

----------


## Tobey

Bump

----------


## ann

Uhm....glad I now have some help with this stuff  :Wink:  Numbers and I do not get along........at all  :LOL:

----------


## Tobey

Bumping to the top
IC

----------


## superstang

very informative..bump to print later

----------

